# Subcontractors needed-Warren-Flint-Pontiac Mi



## garkencha2 (Oct 21, 2007)

Looking for subcontractors in Warren-Flint-Pontiac area to help plow........
subs with V-plows up to $75.00 an hour
straight blades less than 9 foot up to $65.00 an hour
4 wheelers with blades and operators up to $35.00 an hour
Also need drivers and sidewalk crew members....email at [email protected]


----------



## 09dieselguy (Nov 18, 2007)

i emailed you.


----------



## RSPM (Nov 12, 2009)

just emailed you!!! ron


----------

